# For those that order dog food online......



## Mama Of 3 (Feb 29, 2012)

What site do you order from?


Like many others we aren't going to be using diamond made products anymore. The new recall starting with the MO plant is hitting close to home even though North Dakota isn't on the recall list. (so far) And we don't use diamond brand but I'm thinking there is going to be a snowball effect like with the SC plant. It all started with one brand/type....

So that means I need to find a replacement for the 4Health and TOTW we were using. I can get blue buffalo (chicken protein source) locally at TSC, so I will be switching to that. But I want to use two other protein sources as well. I still don't know what I will switch to for that, I'd like one of them to be a red meat of some type, beef, bison or venison and the other duck. Ella also gets canned food with her kibble and I have multiple protein sources of that to fill in the blanks as well. So I know I will need to order online since TSC is the only place I can get decent dog food and our local outlet only carries some of the brands that TSC offers. There is a Petco 145 miles away but we really don't get to Grand Forks all that often and I'm thinking it will be cheaper to order online than to pay for gas for driving the 290 miles round trip! 

So for those who order online what site do you order from do you find reasonable prices and good customer service doesn't hurt either. Do you find a price difference in the cost of the food for sites that offer free shipping and the ones that don't?

Also if you wouldn't mind adding what food you order so I can get some ideas on what foods I want to consider. I do plan on picking something that is 4-5 star foods. We didn't have dogs when the last recall happened and when we switched a few months ago from beneful (i know bad, but better late than never) we switched to TOTW and 4Health because I could get them locally at TSC. So this is all new territory for me on learning about the other brands and their quality. And with so many brands made by Diamond, that's another learning curve.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I like www.doggiefood.com best right now. Free shipping, and great customer service. Www.nationalpetpharmacy.com is also good. Amazon can be good, too, but not as great of a selection with free shipping.

As for which food, I think a lot of people are going with Earthborn Holistic as a replacement for TOTW. Or Acana. Whole Earth Farms is comparable to 4Health, but some people don't like Merrick any better than Diamond.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

I have used www.PetFlow.com. If you have to pay shipping, it's either free or $4.95. Www.doggiefood.com and www.wag.com are both very good, check the websites because one of them has a percentage off for your first order. I have seen other sites with free shipping but the prices of the food were so high that it wasn't worth it. Www.PetFoodDirect.com is another place but I've had food take too long to arrive.


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

I order food from PetFlow and I'm feeding Nature's Variety: Instinct - no one particular formula as I rotate proteins with each bag.


----------



## Spiritwind (Mar 4, 2011)

Also www.waggintails.com is a good site to order dog food. 

I just ordered from them for the first time. I placed the order Sunday night, last week, and received my dog food Thursday afternoon. Free shipping for up to 120lbs. I also fed TOTW so I have switched some of the dogs over to Earthborn Primitive, which is what I ordered from waggintails. Best price by far that I have found for this food. It was $42.99 for 28lbs.


----------



## RoughCollie (Mar 7, 2011)

I ordered 2 sample bags of Acana (Grasslands and Duck & Pear) from Best Bully Sticks last week. I haven't compared prices yet.


----------



## roxiefoxie08 (Dec 15, 2011)

i ordered from petco free shipping with $49 purchase don't sign up for automatic shipping they will charge for the shipping.i used petflow the only problem i came across with was the food has 4 months before expiration other than than they are pretty good with customer service.I plan to try Mr.Chewy once they carry the food bag sizes i need.


----------



## LoveRetriever (May 2, 2012)

I order from Dr's Foster and Smith site, free shipping on orders $49 or more otherwise $5.99. It's DFS brand name but the manufacture is CJ Foods, all are 4.6 stars or up, great reviews! Very good customer service. 28lbs for $37.99, food goes on sale often thats a plus.:whoo: Great food, good service! Check it out, if your unhappy or unsatisfied DFS has a 100% satisfaction guarantee, money back on purchase... That not being a problem I bet, just shows they are dedicated to their customers. Good luck Mama of 3 :wof:


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

MrChewy has a few good deals sometimes, and $4.95 shipping. Always heard great reviews about them.


----------



## DeLaGym (May 15, 2012)

I order from wag.com . They do free overnight shipping for NYC residents. I've ordered on a sunday night & have received my dog food the next morning. Even if you dont live in NYC, i recommend this site. Their selection is HUGE.


----------



## Mama Of 3 (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks so much for the feedback! Now I've got some searches to do and decide what place to order from! There are so many choices if you do a google search... but you just never know. So thanks for the help!!!!!!


----------



## Pekinchick (Jun 11, 2012)

dog.com or amazon.com Fromm, Wellness, Innova, Natural Balance, Earthborn, Pronature & Pinnacle


----------

